
GPT-3 Blog post got to the top of Hacker News and 26k total visitors in 2 weeks - jv_dh
https://liamp.substack.com/p/my-gpt-3-blog-got-26-thousand-visitors
======
jv_dh
The thread about the post that was written by GPT-3:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23893817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23893817)

